# Choir



## Lady Grimdour (May 9, 2011)

Post any choir pieces you think are awesome. Because choir music doesn't get enough props.

"Still Alive" as done by 3rd-5th Graders. And yeah, they've played the game.


----------



## Tarvos (May 12, 2011)

I like the sound of choirs but just a cappella singing bores the shit out of me.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (May 13, 2011)

Burbank, California show choir doing a mash-up of Eleanor Rigby and Lacrimosa, called Requiem for Eleanor.

Struck me as awesome.


----------

